# Sonarphone Tpod



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I came across this new technology, and read into it some. It has some very interesting apps if it works as well as they claim. You need a smartphone or a iPad to use as your fish finder screen. The Tpod is like a bobber, that can be casted or tossed, while tethered to some sort of line. It sends a wireless signal to your phone or pad. It could be great for shore fishing, small watercraft, or even dock fishing. It could cut out unproductive waters, take out the guesswork of what depth the fish are at and more. I'm looking forward to some product reviews, plus at $130.00, it's not too pricey.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

http://vexilar.com/info/sonarphone-mobile-depth-sounder-app/

I used it ice fishing last weekend. It didn't help me catch anything, but I like it.

I like that it's small, portable, and does not need batteries.

The app on the iphone is easy to use. Like a normal fish finder you can adjust the sensitivity, alarms, display colors, etc...

The also has a 30 degree sonar cone and shows water temp.

It broadcasts a WiFi signal (about 300ft max) and you can allow others to connect to it if you wish.

It'd be interesting to have about 10 guys with Tpods set up on ice in 25yd increments looking for fish and sharing their signals with each other. 

Can't wait to take it out on the canoe.


----------

